# Planning to relocate



## AndyJo (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi, my family and I are considering relocating to Cyprus, we have visited the island for holidays many times and love it so much it already feels like home whenever we visit. The decision to explore a move has come about due to my 9 year old daughter suffering with Juvenile Arthritis for most of her life, the climate in the UK doesn't help her one bit and though we are blessed with an excellent Paediatrict department in Sheffield we are simply attempting to maintain a balance through the increased use of medicines and drugs which frankly scare my wife and I to death. We find good weather, swimming and an outdoor lifestyle to be the best treatment and we holiday whenever we can to provide this. After holidaying in Paphos in August and seeing the benefits of just 2 weeks sun and swimming on Amelie we discussed moving permanently. Such a massive step but it feels the best thing we could do for our family. I have just booked to stay in an appartment in Peyia for a week on the 24th October for abit of an explore and fact finding mission and would love to talk to other expats who have any wisdom, advice or recomendations that they feel would benefit us in preparing for a move. I really don't know where to start.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

There are three important factors you need to consider:

1. Income - do you have enough to live on? Many expats earn income as tradesmen; electricians, plumbers, painters & decorators, etc. You will find it difficult to get a well paid job in other areas unless you're a fluent in Greek. This is seasonal work in bars restaurants, etc.

2. Healthcare for your daughter - there is no national health service as there is in the UK and her healthcare could be expensive. You will need medical insurance but companies will not cover pre-existing conditions.

3. Your daughter's education - there are many Greek speaking schools but the English speaking schools are private and are generally expensive.

Living in a foreign country isn't the same as taking a holiday. I always advise people not to burn their boats and rent for a year until they are certain they wish to live here permanently. It will also give you an opportunity to look around the island to find somewhere that suits you. Unfortunately some expats discover that Cyprus is not for them and sell up and return to the UK.

Just make sure you do your homework before making a final decision to relocate.

Regards,


----------



## AndyJo (Oct 2, 2018)

*Thankyou*

Hi Nigel, thankyou for your reply, it's very much appreciated. The points you raised are defintely among my main concerns about relocating. It's quite a list we have.. but my wife, Helena, and I are managing to find solutions to most of these if we decided to make the move. Insurance would be something we need to seriously look though and I agree that renting for a year or so would be very wise. I'd be interested to know why some expats decide to head back to the UK? Hard at my homework Nigel and thanks again.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi AndyJo - Some people find that family ties are too great. Perhaps mum and dad are getting on and they want to be close to them. The arrival of grandchildren can also spark the need to be near them (I know two couples who've moved back when grandchildren arrived). Others want to leave because they are getting on in years and fear having accidents in the home or becoming ill with no-one there to help (a good friend sold up and moved back to the UK a few months ago - and another couple one of whom was developing Alzheimer's) . Others decide they don't like living here - this can cause marriages to break-up when one spouse wants to move back and the other one doesn't (I get several questions about this issue.)

There are many reasons why people want to return to the UK.

Regards,


----------

